# ThermoPro Prime Day Deals - Up to 35% OFF



## thermopro (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone! Thought we'd let you know about our awesome Prime Day Deals that are pending to go live!


Everything on our official website for *US ONLY* is 20% OFF from July 14th to July 16th with coupon code: primeday2019


www.buythermopro.com/shop


I'd also be happy to answer product questions if you have any or any other questions you have.


Thanks,


Minka


Below are the rest of our Amazon exclusive deals for US and other countries!


*US*

ThermoPro TP18 - https://amzn.to/2XKmqXS

Discount Amount: *24% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 5:35 AM PDT  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 11:35 AM PDT


ThermoPro TP99 - https://amzn.to/2l5S1ps

Discount Amount: *15% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 11:10 AM PDT  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 5:10 PM PDT


*Canada *


ThermoPro TP20 - 
Discount Amount: *30% OFF*

Deal Time: July 15th to July 16th

ThermoPro TP07 - 
Discount Amount: *30% OFF*

Deal Time: July 15th to July 16th

ThermoPro TP03 - 
Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: 15-Jul-2019 8:30 AM PDT  ‐  15-Jul-2019 2:30 PM PDT

 ThermoPro TP18 - 
Discount Amount: *31% OFF*

Deal Time: 15-Jul-2019 8:30 AM PDT  ‐  15-Jul-2019 2:30 PM PDT

ThermoPro TP17 - 
Discount Amount: *23% OFF*

Deal Time: 15-Jul-2019 5:45 PM PDT  ‐  15-Jul-2019 11:45 PM PDT

ThermoPro TP16 - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B017613C3C/?tag=smokingmeatca-20

Discount Amount: *22% OFF*

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 4:35 AM PDT  ‐  16-Jul-2019 10:35 AM PDT


ThermoPro TP08 - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B014DAVHSQ/?tag=smokingmeatca-20

Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 6:10 AM PDT  ‐  16-Jul-2019 12:10 PM PDT

ThermoPro TP06S - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0194TQ394/?tag=smokingmeatca-20

Discount Amount: *21% OFF*

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 6:10 AM PDT  ‐  16-Jul-2019 12:10 PM PDT


ThermoPro TP01A - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B078KPHKZD/?tag=smokingmeatca-20

Discount Amount: *37% OFF*

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 11:35 AM PDT  ‐  16-Jul-2019 5:35 PM PDT


*UK *

ThermoPro TP18 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07M8YZ83B/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 05:35  ‐  16-Jul-2019 15:35

ThermoPro TP20 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CVDVTBN/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

Discount Amount:* 20% OFF *

Deal Time: 16-Jul-2019 06:25  ‐  16-Jul-2019 16:25

ThermoPro TP15 - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07J4L7V8K/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

Discount Amount: *36% OFF*

Deal Time: 17-Jul-2019 09:55  ‐  17-Jul-2019 19:55


*Germany *

ThermoPro TP20 - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07CVDVTBN

Discount Amount: *26% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 12:35 AM MEST  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 10:35 AM MEST

ThermoPro TP15 - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07J4L7V8K

Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 6:15 AM MEST  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 4:15 PM MEST

ThermoPro TP08 - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B014DAVHSQ

Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 7:20 AM MEST  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 5:20 PM MEST

ThermoPro TP04 - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B012ADXZF6

Discount Amount: *21% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 10:50 AM MEST  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 8:50 PM MEST

ThermoPro TP18 - https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07M8YZ83B

Discount Amount: *20% OFF*

Deal Time: Jul 15, 2019 11:50 AM MEST  ‐  Jul 15, 2019 9:50 PM MEST


----------



## kit s (Jul 14, 2019)

Well so far I hate thermo pro and would not recomend it. 
I have a IRF 4-s. I have tried stting it up 5 times now and still haven't been able to. Instructions are lame to say the least. I am ready to chuck it and move on to another brand.
I hope this is not consider a dish of this site.


----------



## deora68 (Jul 14, 2019)

There customer service is more than lacking...I no longer use there products.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 14, 2019)

deora68 said:


> There customer service is more than lacking...I no longer use there products.



Sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience with customer service. They are members here and you can PM them with issues.




kit s said:


> Well so far I hate thermo pro and would not recomend it.
> I have a IRF 4-s. I have tried stting it up 5 times now and still haven't been able to. Instructions are lame to say the least. I am ready to chuck it and move on to another brand.
> I hope this is not consider a dish of this site.



Kit I have seen this with all brands. Dont know why it happens to people.

I know lots of people have these and love them

Hope you find something that fits your needs. PM me if you want some insight on the onea I have tested and reviewed.

Brian


----------



## thermopro (Jul 15, 2019)

deora68 said:


> There customer service is more than lacking...I no longer use there products.



Sorry to hear this. What was the issue you are having with our product?
We have sent you a private message to hopefully resolve this for you.


----------



## thermopro (Jul 15, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience with customer service. They are members here and you can PM them with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, that's not a model of ours. We have sent you a private message to hopefully resolve the issue


----------

